# What's the average age of the FC wearer?



## Farid

I was just wondering what the average age of the FC wearer is?
I'm 37 and got a Vintage Rally on the wrist.. see the ''quite a drive'' post for pics..

Please share yours 

have a good one today!

Best,
Farid


----------



## RudeMood

i'm 30, but don't wear mine too often.


----------



## backpackerx

34 here and I were my FC Maxime Manufacture to work everyday. Classic look and great with a suit or dress shirt.


----------



## metalblade87

Im 24 and just got a classic with a bracelet


----------



## antonio-titanium

I am 34 and i have a FC carree moon face automatic in gold tone but don't were it often although is  great with a suit.


----------



## ImAdam

16 Here, Got my Maxime Manufacture about a week ago. Whats my prize for being the youngest so far?


----------



## hanzo

ImAdam said:


> 16 Here, Got my Maxime Manufacture about a week ago. Whats my prize for being the youngest so far?


A smack on your backside ? lol
Nice watch btw


----------



## Watchman1992

Does being 19 and wanting to get one count? Haha.  I need the $$$$ for other things currently, then the "necessities" of life come in. :-!


----------



## ImAdam

hanzo said:


> A smack on your backside ? lol
> Nice watch btw


:O I think i'll take the alternative option, and thanks!


----------



## MZhammer

24 here and my FC is one of my Favs. Rotate between my FC, NOMOS and SMP


----------



## hanzo

MZhammer said:


> 24 here and my FC is one of my Favs. Rotate between my FC, NOMOS and SMP
> 
> View attachment 805737


Thats a nice strap MZ. Where did you get it from?


----------



## MZhammer

That was the original FC strap it came on. Ostrich leather. Looked so good too until it started falling apart. Would love to buy it again...


----------



## TK-421

i am male. married. 1 child. homeowner. age 30-45. business professional. household income $100,000+. Master's Degree. i hope this helps FC.


----------



## pbj204

Got this one when I was about 25. I sold it, but I do have an Alpina now and I'm 32. I'm sure I will own another FC.


----------



## Michael D. Swaine

I will move the average up a bit. I am 61 and own a FC710MC4H4 with the in-house movement. A superb watch. Here's a wrist shot.


----------



## Vincent Chen

I'm 21 and wearing Classic Series
really love this piece


----------



## Sergy

I am 48. Here is my FC Moon Timer.


----------



## lucielax

I am 25. Here is my brand new FC watch


----------



## Roma315

27 years old


----------



## Red hot chili

Hello,

I am 46, and this my FC´s


----------



## RBrylawski

I'll help us more "mature" members out.......57 years old here and here's my first FC the 710 in stainless steel:


----------



## Clarkbars2347

I'm 31 and have one FC watch, a Junior automatic.


----------



## Steve260

Just received my first FC - a FC-710MC4H6. The Classic is such a beautiful design! Wearing it today for the first time, so I will see how accurate it turns out to be over the next couple of days. The deployant buckle is nice, but the strap is just a little long. It fits my 7" - 7.25" wrist on the tightest setting. Got it through Amazon - for the price, it's a tremendous value!

I will probably edge the average up a little here - I am 55, and have been somewhat addicted to wristwatches for about 20 years!

Steve


----------



## RBrylawski

Steve260 said:


> Just received my first FC - a FC-710MC4H6. The Classic is such a beautiful design! Wearing it today for the first time, so I will see how accurate it turns out to be over the next couple of days. The deployant buckle is nice, but the strap is just a little long. It fits my 7" - 7.25" wrist on the tightest setting. Got it through Amazon - for the price, it's a tremendous value!
> 
> I will probably edge the average up a little here - I am 55, and have been somewhat addicted to wristwatches for about 20 years!
> 
> Steve


Welcome to the FC-710 Club Steve!! It's a beautiful watch and looks like it costs a LOT more than it does. Plus, the in-house movement and gold rotor are quite beautifully done. I've had mine for almost 3 weeks now. It's keeping very accurate time. I do have it on a watch winder when not wearing it. FC recommends 650 TPD/Bi-Directional. I didn't much care for the crococalf band and the deployment clasp was kind of clunky and didn't sit flat on my wrist. So, I replaced the band with a real Alligator band with pin-buckle closure. I usually don't like deployments at all. Otherwise, the watch is an amazing value and is [IMHO] simply beautiful.

Wear yours in great health!


----------



## elliotgb

I am 59 and just got the Silver Runabout with the day/date/moondial and wear it when I don't have one of my Tissots in action.


----------

